# My First Mod to My 06 Goat



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

Well my Lingenfelter CAI arrived yesterday, after it was backorderd for about a week. I have to admit, that was very easy to put on. I think the instructions said it would take an hour to install, but it only took my brother and a friend about 30 minutes to put on. I like the sound of it, almost kind of a whistling noise. The Goat can finally breathe better.
I definatley recommend the LPE CAI.

This was my first mod to my car, any suggestions as to what the second mod should be?

And if you consider tinting the windows a mod, then the CAI was my second mod. Tinted windows needs to be standard anyways, especially for black cars.

Thanks


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Since you now have more air comming in, what good does it do if you don't have more air getting out? Go headers and exhaust! Muffler upgrade alone to Flowmaster Super 40's or equivelent will free up some ponys plus enhance the sound!

My .02


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

iam trying to add headers to my mod list


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

How does the corsa exuast add up to any other after market?


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

go lt headers and cat back . like lynmup said what good having all that air come in . Pickinfights, ive got slp lts with high flow cats and the corsa sport and they sound great quiet when u want and when u get on it sounds great .


----------

